# Góc thư giãn > Video clip hay >  Hãy bắt đầu từ sự đơn giản

## CKD

Nhiều bạn nghe, biết khái niệm CNC và số đông trong đó nghĩ rằng CNC là một cái máy rất rất phức tạp, khó nhằn trong chế tạo v.v...
Nhưng điều đó không phải lúc nào cũng đúng. Có những máy CNC rất đơn giản và được chế tạo từ những thứ rất gần gủi xung quanh ta. Độ phức tạp của máy tùy theo nhu cầu gia công của chúng ta... nếu nhu cầu đó đơn giản thì con máy CNC phục vụ nhu cầu đó cũng *ĐƠN GIẢN*.

Mình sẽ sưu tầm một số mô hình CNC mà các bạn khoai tây đã thực hiện, phục vụ cho những nhu cầu đơn giản của các bạn ấy. Hy vọng có thể giúp cho các bạn mới tham gia có cái nhìn tổng quan, khái quát hơn về CNC. Có thể có những ý tưởng chế tạo những con máy CNC đơn giản, rẻ mà hiệu quả.

----------


## CKD



----------


## CKD



----------


## CKD

Máy vẽ mạch in.

----------


## CKD



----------

KDD

----------


## nguyencnc86

đúng vậy bắt đầu từ đơn giản, dần hoàn thiện nó tốt hơn
trong CNC thì thanh trượt THK là không thể thiếu

----------


## CKD

> đúng vậy bắt đầu từ đơn giản, dần hoàn thiện nó tốt hơn
> trong CNC thì thanh trượt THK là không thể thiếu


Bác dân buôn nên nói sao cho có lợi về mình. Vậy là sai...
Xin lỗi phải nói thẳng.
- Không phải máy CNC nào cũng có thanh trượt như bạn nói.
- Ngoài THK ra có muôn vàn thương hiệu khác.
- THK không phải hàng lỏm, nhưng cũng chưa phải là hàng tốt nhất

----------

anhcos, ducduy9104, nhatson

----------

